
Only USA and Turkey Have More Than 90% of the Coronavirus Cases Active in Top - yogiUSA
Only USA And Turkey Have More Than 90% Of The Coronavirus Cases Active In Top 10 Countries With Most Cases<p>Data can be manipulative. If we just look at the numbers, sometimes they don&#x27;t show the clear picture.<p>I was going through all those data and wondered what these developed countries are doing to control the spread? But the numbers are just kept adding up.<p>So, I went ahead and added the percentages to my data as well and the picture is really interesting.<p>Check this out: COVID-19 Global Tracker<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yogeshchauhan.com&#x2F;Projects&#x2F;COVID-19&#x2F;coronavirus-global-live-tracker-by-yogesh-chauhan.php<p>Spain and Germany are in the top 4 (and more cases are adding up). But they have been good enough to recover more people (along with China who recovered-94.56% people)-- way more than USA.<p>Of course, we can argue that, in Spain and Italy, there are more deaths. But so in USA.<p>There are tons of interesting data I am working on right now and some of the percentages are horrifying as well.<p>Can you guess which country has the highest percentage of people dying? Most of them are poor African countries along with UK, Italy and France in Top 25.<p>Let me know what do you think of the analysis. Stay safe!
======
op03
Whats important is not total positives but how many beds/ventilators/docs are
available in a region when things suddenly spike.

In those moments, where 1000 people suddenly show up at the same time,
outcomes start going down the drain.

But if the number coming in everyday are well within the regions capacity
(cause of good social distancing/mask wearing/early travel bans etc OR/AND
they have plans in place to handle Overflow/Sudden Surges such as Korea) then
the story is very different.

~~~
yogiUSA
That's what I a am trying to add in next phase. The list of places and the
available facility, at least in USA.

~~~
op03
This might be useful -
[https://coronavis.dbvis.de/en/](https://coronavis.dbvis.de/en/)

[https://www.campus.uni-konstanz.de/en/science/university-
of-...](https://www.campus.uni-konstanz.de/en/science/university-of-konstanz-
develops-visualization-tool-for-illustration-of-critical-care-bed-capacities-
all-over-germany)

~~~
yogiUSA
It's really good. Thank you or sharing.

